# Update:



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Guys: I just got off the phone with all of the moderators/admins of CS. I am happy to announce that they have all agreed to stick around in their mod capacities and help out in any way they can so long as I do not fukc it up. Ill do my best not to fukc it up.

Please remain patient. Details will be posted within 24 hours of -exactly- what is going on but I thought you would all like to know that the mod team will remain intact - something that I am honored to be able to say.

jon


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jon. :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Guys: I just got off the phone with all of the moderators/admins of CS. I am happy to announce that they have all agreed to stick around in their mod capacities and help out in any way they can so long as I do not fukc it up. Ill do my best not to fukc it up.
> 
> Please remain patient. Details will be posted within 24 hours of -exactly- what is going on but I thought you would all like to know that the mod team will remain intact - something that I am honored to be able to say.
> 
> jon


Thank you for the update Jon!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm in :tu


----------



## MNSmoker (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update, and please don't fukc it up.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

If the MODS are happy, I am happy:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I'm in :tu


:tpd:


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Can I be in too?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm in as well fellers.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

:tpd:


floydp said:


> I'm in as well fellers.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I apologize for all my apprehension. I trust Tom, Julian, Peter, Gerry, Dustin, Dave (s), and anyone else I forgot judgment.

You stirred the pot a bit, I won't lie.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the update. :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

to everyone:

 we are gonna be ok...


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess I'll stick around, but I demand a promotion to mod of Texas and related topics


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> I guess I'll stick around, but I demand a promotion to mod of Texas and related topics


Demand rejected.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking forward to further reading what is in store tomorrow. If the mods are happy though our future can't be all the bad.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
Assurances of consistency are very 
appreciated during these periods of change.:tu
And small pieces of information given over short periods 
of time are definitely better than having us hold our breath 
for the "big" announcements.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Demand rejected.


I will fight you


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

gwc4sc said:


> If the MODS are happy, I am happy:tu


:tpd:

I'm feeling optimistic finally. *cautiously* but still optimistic.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> I will fight you


:gn:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> I will fight you


Naked?

That's in violation of MAN LAW. Even in Prison. :2


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

zemekone said:


> to everyone:
> 
> we are gonna be ok...


I sure as hell hope so.

I trust your guys' judgement.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> *Guys*: I just got off the phone with all of the moderators/admins of CS. I am happy to announce that they have all agreed to stick around in their mod capacities and help out in any way they can so long as I do not fukc it up. Ill do my best not to fukc it up.
> 
> Please remain patient. Details will be posted within 24 hours of -exactly- what is going on but I thought you would all like to know that the mod team will remain intact - something that I am honored to be able to say.
> 
> jon


Meant to bring it up before but in all of the commotion&#8230; anyways Jon&#8230; I am sure it's an grammatical oversight but there are a few "*gals*" around here. Can I get an amen&#8230; Joan?&#8230; CigarGal?&#8230;Cigarwife?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

rack04 said:


> :gn:chk


:mn (hint, I'm the pack of ebola carrying monkies)

ok, compromise, you can have nasty, muggy SE Texas, and I will take boring, dry NW Texas

afterall, Texas probably needs 3 or 4 mods


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Meant to bring it up before but in all of the commotion&#8230; anyways Jon&#8230; I am sure it's an grammatical oversight but there are a few "*gals*" around here. Can I get an amen&#8230; Joan?&#8230; CigarGal?&#8230;Cigarwife...*dwhitacre*


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Naked?
> 
> That's in violation of MAN LAW. Even in Prison. :2


unprovoked thoughts of me naked? dude, time to put the Zaya down... :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Jon.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ResIpsa said:


> Can I be in too?


:tpd:


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I feel better now. :tu


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

shvictor said:


> I feel better now. :tu


:tpd: But I am still anxious about all of this. I feel like I have really found something great here, and I don't want to see it go into the Pooper....

Jon,
Welcome and congrats on having something so wonderful to call your own. But remember, please, that this is also something so wonderful that we all call our own.
Steve (Gophernut)


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Meant to bring it up before but in all of the commotion&#8230; anyways Jon&#8230; I am sure it's an grammatical oversight but there are a few "*gals*" around here. Can I get an amen&#8230; Joan?&#8230; CigarGal?&#8230;Cigarwife?...dwhitacre...photoshopped pnoon?...mrsfloydp?





Darrell said:


> :r:r:r:r:r


:chk:bn

We still want pics of Jon's humi! I can't wait to see what he has.


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

shvictor said:


> I feel better now. :tu


:tpd:

Thanks for the update.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

zemekone said:


> to everyone:
> 
> we are gonna be ok...


Oh gawd, Gerry being happy is one of the signs of the Apocalypse! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


Well then can't argue with that now can we.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


I feel much better now :tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


whew!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

vstrommark said:


> Oh gawd, Gerry being happy is one of the signs of the Apocalypse! :r


war, famine, death, and me being happy? awesome!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Well... Mr Caputo... you have to eliminate one thing:

Photoshop'd pics of Mr. Noon. A piece of my soul dies each time that picture gets posted.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Oh gawd, Gerry being happy is one of the signs of the Apocalypse! :r


:r:r:r

True!


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update Jon. Congrats to our (sometimes) under appreciated, over worked, all-seeing-eye MODS. I am feeling much better. 

My wife thanks you for the update as well (apparently I've been a little short with her since the announcement). She keeps asking me, "What the hell is wrong with you this week?". I explain and in true love, the only way a wife can, replies, "It's just a website, get over it!". She just doesn't get it:hn, but I love her anyway. 
Thanks again for the update!!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

rx2010 said:


> :mn (hint, I'm the pack of ebola carrying monkies)
> 
> ok, compromise, you can have nasty, muggy SE Texas, and I will take boring, dry NW Texas
> 
> afterall, Texas probably needs 3 or 4 mods


Can we bulldoze the entire Panhandle into Palo Duro Canyon and start over? Thanks.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

PerpetualNoob said:


> Can we bulldoze the entire Panhandle into Palo Duro Canyon and start over? Thanks.


sure, but wait til I finish school, so I can move away first


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Meant to bring it up before but in all of the commotion&#8230; anyways Jon&#8230; I am sure it's an grammatical oversight but there are a few "*gals*" around here. Can I get an amen&#8230; Joan?&#8230; CigarGal?&#8230;Cigarwife?


President! Er, I mean AMEN!

No worries if someone groups us girlies in with the boys... we catch more fish anyway! :cb

But since there are so few gals, maybe CigarGal and I could be, like, the Girl Moderator Crew! Yeah! Very cool! I'm pretty sure there would be a lot of giggling involved.

And hot Girl Mod on Girl Mod... discussions.

:r


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Meant to bring it up before but in all of the commotion&#8230; anyways Jon&#8230; I am sure it's an grammatical oversight but there are a few "*gals*" around here. Can I get an amen&#8230; Joan?&#8230; CigarGal?&#8230;Cigarwife?


my apologies!

j


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Waynegro1 said:


> My wife thanks you for the update as well (apparently I've been a little short with her since the announcement). She keeps asking me, "What the hell is wrong with you this week?". I explain and in true love, the only way a wife can, replies, "It's just a website, get over it!". She just doesn't get it:hn, but I love her anyway.
> Thanks again for the update!!


A shared feeling/experience for many of us this week. Nicely put my friend.

The future is never certain but it is mostly what we make of it. It's the guests that make the party as every good host knows. We have an ongoing successful party here with a new host so the play is pretty simple...

Party on! Just don't fck it up or we're outaaa here. :r Can I have a channel to play my Ipod? My ipod rocks!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, Jon. As you can tell, we have a lot of trust and respect for Paul and the moderating team he assembled. Knowing they are on board goes a long way toward relieving the palpable level of apprehension in the jungle. :tu

Looking forward to a bright future at Club Stogie. :ss

(Can we still call SeanGAR "Bruce?")


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Party on! Just don't fck it up or we're outaaa here. :r Can I have a channel to play my Ipod? My ipod rocks!!!


:tpd:p:ss


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Sauer Grapes said:


> :chk:bn
> 
> We still want pics of Jon's humi! I can't wait to see what he has.


here ya go


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> here ya go


Looks kind of bare.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> here ya go


niiiice! :tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> here ya go


nice humi, looks like there's still some room on the bottom shelf though :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

CS can now take a collective sigh of relief:tu

Thanks for the update Jon and nice looking setup you have there but it looks like there's room for more


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> here ya go


You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> my apologies!
> 
> j


You betcha, I was just trying to help out&#8230; you know&#8230; to make sure you didn't alienate anybody


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


Got Damn!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


This is all encouraging.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


damn it now i have to go out and buy another one just to keep up


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


You make me sick, Dave. :r u :bn


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You make me sick, Dave. :r u :bn


we should talk him into hosting the next sleep over


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Looks kind of bare.


Yeah, I'm thinkin' that's his SISTER's humi!

:r

OH, how I crack myself up!


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Meant to bring it up before but in all of the commotion&#8230; anyways Jon&#8230; I am sure it's an grammatical oversight but there are a few "*gals*" around here. Can I get an amen&#8230; Joan?&#8230; CigarGal?&#8230;Cigarwife? *dwhitacre*?





Darrell said:


> :r:r:r:r:r


Amen!!!

*BTW - Darrell is mean!!!*:r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


And I will raise rabbits there, and my wife will cook them for me


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MarkinCA said:


> And I will raise rabbits there, and my wife will cook them for me


Too bad you never got to see Montana.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Too bad you never got to see Montana.


fantastic movie/book


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

rx2010 said:


> fantastic movie/book


It's wierd, can't remember what I had for lunch but the line from a movie I saw 4 years ago.. no problem. Maybe if I eat, drink and wear the same clothes for 4 years all the confusion will fade.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


In your office!?!? This raises a ton of questions, oh well. A thing of beauty is a joy forever.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Time to get a real humidor Jon. Remember, you have to set an example now :tu















....and not fuk it up or you know....


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> It's wierd, can't remember what I had for lunch but the line from a movie I saw 4 years ago.. no problem. Maybe if I eat, drink and wear the same clothes for 4 years all the confusion will fade.


I amaze my wife that I can't remember what I have to do later in the day, or what I'm doing the next weekend, but I can remember movie/tv lines, faces, facts, names, places, everything else from any given point in time. It baffles me too, but we all have our "gifts" right


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> damn it now i have to go out and buy another one just to keep up


Just get coolers. Oh wait you have money, Yes may as well make a walk-in.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


Tom has said he is the mod "with a heart"

I say, I am the mod "with a fart"


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I will remain the Admiral of Douchebagistan.





doctorcue said:


> Well... Mr Caputo... you have to eliminate one thing:
> 
> Photoshop'd pics of Mr. Noon. A piece of my soul dies each time that picture gets posted.





SD Beerman said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> True!


:tpd:x 1,000,000


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Joan said:


> And hot Girl Mod on Girl Mod... discussions.
> 
> :r


You did say they come in pairs.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> *Just don't fck it up* or we're outaaa here. :r


This is sage advice. In fact it is the same advice I've received for my pending nuptuals. Even been threattened to have it inscribed into the ring.



Da Klugs said:


> Can I have a channel to play my Ipod? My ipod rocks!!!


If loving Dexi is wrong, Dave will never be right :r


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Guys: I just got off the phone with all of the moderators/admins of CS. I am happy to announce that they have all agreed to stick around in their mod capacities and help out in any way they can so long as I do not fukc it up. Ill do my best not to fukc it up.
> 
> Please remain patient. Details will be posted within 24 hours of -exactly- what is going on but I thought you would all like to know that the mod team will remain intact - something that I am honored to be able to say.
> 
> jon


WOHOO!!! 
Thank you, Mods and Thank you, Jon.

(...so will MCS be a MOD as well? )


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

This is very good news. Some of the mods, here, are some of my best RL friends ... and I'd literally trust some with my life. If they're on board, so am I. Period. Glad you don't have plans to fukk it up, Jon. 



zemekone said:


> war, famine, death, and me being happy? awesome!


um ... you're forgetting the plague of locusts and earthquakes. someone with lake-front real estate should know that. 



Joan said:


> And hot Girl Mod on Girl Mod... discussions.


You frickin' crack me up, Joan. :r



joncaputo said:


> here ya go


Nice. Now it's time to make the shelves flat and fill that puppy up. :tu



Da Klugs said:


> You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


:r:r:r:r



poker said:


> Time to get a real humidor Jon. Remember, you have to set an example now :tu
> 
> ....and not fuk it up or you know....


You're my hero, Kelly. :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Can I have a channel to play my Ipod? My ipod rocks!!!


:bn:r:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> here ya go





Da Klugs said:


> You admins always seem to have the cutest lil starter humis..


ahhh.... but the pic also shows two - i said two - guitars.

So put down the beanbags and practice your guitar hero folks.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> here ya go


Looks like a volunteer...


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> here ya go


That's a nice humi, Jon. Thanks for posting it.

It only appears to have 2-3 orders in it though. Maybe a couple dozen boxes tops. Lots of empty space.

Are you running a bit low? Anything we can do to help? :ss


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I'm in :tu





pnoon said:


> :tpd:





ResIpsa said:


> Can I be in too?





floydp said:


> I'm in as well fellers.





poker said:


> :tpd:





Da Klugs said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


I just want everyone to know, I may not be a mod, but I am in also.
Here is a picture of me from another thread, completing the process.:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

glad to hear it............but being 9.5 hours ahead, the word didn't arrive any sooner than east coast time 

the troops and I thank you all for your ongoing support :ss

and *count me in* as well


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The only "details" I would like to.see is, eveything will stay the same. 

As Duke of Dunellen (thanks Vin) I declare Fridays as DFIUF (don't fck it up Friday). The DFIUF tag should go at the bottom of each post on Fridays as a reminder to Jon. 

I'm a big family man, I will be with my family wherever that might be. 


Best of luck Jon and remember, DFIU. 

Al


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Can I have a channel to play my Ipod? My ipod rocks!!!


You guys got *Official Club Stogie Mod-iPods*???????
this post is worthless without pics.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Jon!:ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

DonWeb said:


> ahhh.... but the pic also shows two - i said two - guitars.
> 
> So put down the beanbags and practice your guitar hero folks.


The second thing I noticed (after noticing how bare the humi looked inside).
What are they? Looks like a Les Paul to the right. Jam at Jon's! You got a drum set there?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

replicant_argent said:


> You guys got *Official Club Stogie Mod-iPods*???????
> this post is worthless without pics.


we like to call them iMods


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

joncaputo said:


> Guys: I just got off the phone with all of the moderators/admins of CS. I am happy to announce that they have all agreed to stick around in their mod capacities and help out in any way they can so long as I do not fukc it up. Ill do my best not to fukc it up.
> 
> Please remain patient. Details will be posted within 24 hours of -exactly- what is going on but I thought you would all like to know that the mod team will remain intact - something that I am honored to be able to say.
> 
> jon


Sorry, but this isn't an update imho. This is merely a statement that the modteam won't change, no new information whatsoever.

And where is the promised picture of your humidor?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ahem... yeah.. read the thread... post 51?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Don Fernando said:


> Sorry, but this isn't an update imho. This is merely a statement that the modteam won't change, no new information whatsoever.
> 
> And where is the promised picture of your humidor?


update comes later today..... humi pic is ^^^^^^^


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

poker said:


> we like to call them iMods


I *knew* there was a well worn button on the top!!!
:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

I finally figured out how to get to 25,000 posts. 

Thanks for the update Jon.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> And where is the promised picture of your humidor?


ok, ok, maybe I should read the whole topic before I respond to anything, my bad


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

duhman said:


> The second thing I noticed (after noticing how bare the humi looked inside).
> What are they? Looks like a Les Paul to the right. Jam at Jon's! You got a drum set there?


ugh i knew i shoulda cleaned up the surrounding area before i took that pic lol

remember i do have kids


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> ok, ok, maybe I should read the whole topic before I respond to anything, *my bad*


Wonders if Kelly sees a connection..... :r

Jon, what are your favorite marcas, as long as we are looking at your humi? I have the palate of a goat, so instant recognition of the boxes in there is a little difficult for me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Can I have a channel to play my Ipod? My ipod rocks!!!


Don't start lying to the membership now, Dave.  :r



joncaputo said:


> damn it now i have to go out and buy another one just to keep up


You have no idea....you could buy a dozen more and not keep up with Dave. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> ugh i knew i shoulda cleaned up the surrounding area before i took that pic lol
> 
> remember we all need to stay in touch with our "inner child"


:tu:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You have no idea....you could buy a dozen more and not keep up with Dave. :r


True. Around here, there are some battles that you just can't win...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I am still curious where this will lead. 

I think all my posts from now on are going to be in invisible ink.

like this one.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I have an idea where it will lead,but I could be wrong 
Scott


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Poriggity said:


> I have an idea where it will lead,but I could be wrong
> Scott


I don't know about you, but I'm looking for a brain ....


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah I'm in too!! What did I just join? Who's got the Kool-Aid? :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I don't know about you, but I'm looking for a brain ....


I'm just trying to find the bridge.
Where's that confounded bridge?


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I hope things work out.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Yeah I'm in too!! What did I just join? *Who's got the Kool-Aid? *:tu


Man I really want to answer this but it's Thursday.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

BagfullofPings said:


> I hope things work out.


As do we all. Kind of a self fulfilling prophecy, within the boundaries of thoughtful, positive and reasonable change on the part of the new owner and through our actions as community members individually and as a group.


----------

